# Adobe After Effects Blitz start-ende



## Allwissend (29. Mai 2005)

hallo,

Ich würde gern in einem kleinen clip von mir einen blitz starten und enden lassen an einer bestimmten stelle im clip. Aber wenn ich den blitz eingefügt hab und ihn dann bestimmte keys zuweise spielt er die keys zur richtigen zeit ab also den ablauf aber der blitz ist dann den rest des filmes auch noch da. ich möchte halt das er nur an einer kurzen stelle miten im clip sich bewegt nicht die ganze zeit, wie funktioniert das?

P.S.: auf dem gebiet bin ich noch ein absoluter neuling also bitte meine fehler nicht ernstnehmen!


----------



## goela (29. Mai 2005)

Verwende einfach in der Komposition eine Einstellungsebene, dort wendest Du den Effekt Blitz an. Dieser ist dann auf allen darunter liegenden Ebenen sichtbar.
Nun brauchst Du nur die Dauer und Länge der Ebene einstellen, wann und wie lange der Bitz sichtbar sein soll.


----------



## Allwissend (29. Mai 2005)

Ist das ein trick oder ist das immer so kompliziert!


----------



## goela (29. Mai 2005)

Das ist AE!   Alles ist möglich!


----------



## Allwissend (29. Mai 2005)

Kann man nicht wählen wann er auftauchen und wieder verschienden soll?


----------



## Allwissend (31. Mai 2005)

Ich schaffs nicht! ich weis nicht wann der blitz genau schlagen soll wenn ich es bei der einstellungs komposition versuche und dort den clip reinhau mit dem effekt belege und dann versuche den bilz in die farbfläche zu kopieren werden die key nicht mitkopiert! Ich bin ein anfänger wie soll ich da wissen was ich zu tun hab?


----------



## goela (31. Mai 2005)

Hoffe, Du hast AE Version >6.0 Hier ist ein kleines Beispiel!


----------



## Allwissend (1. Juni 2005)

Danke. Jetzt weis ich was du mit einstellungsebene meinst. Weist du was ich komisch finde, dass ich vorher diese funktion 'einstellungsebene' erst seit hab, seitdem ich dieses blitz.aep geöffnet hab. Ich hatte es geöffnet und da stand dann was mit AE 6.0 und windows. Dann kam so eine nachricht das AE aktualisiert werden müsste oder ä. irgend sowas in der art. Warum hatte ich das vorher nicht? Ich hatte nicht den eindruck als hätte mein AE sich über das internet aktualisieren müssen!


----------



## Jennes (17. Juni 2006)

dieser Thread hat mir auch sehr geholfen. danke!

Aber ich habe noch eine Frage:

ich möchte mehrere Blitze übereinander liegen haben. Also nicht nur einer, sondern beispielsweise 5 (alle natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften und Formen)

wie mache ich das? bisher habe ich den Effekt auf eine schwarze Farbfläche angewandt, aber wenn ich davon mehrere übereinander lege, sehe ich logischerweise nur einen blitz, da der rest ja von der schwarzen farbfläche verdeckt ist.....

Gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Danke schonmal!


----------



## Mark (17. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Weiß nicht, ob's "eleganter" geht, aber zum einen könnte eine "leere Textebene" oder aber auch eine "leere Komposition" zur Verwendung kommen bzw. als "transparenter Träger" des Effekts genützt werden...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## 27b-6 (21. Juni 2006)

Moin auch!

Einen schwarzen Hintergrund kriegt man mit dem Effekt XMULT sehr schön weg.
Ist eine Freeware und benutzt die Hell-Dunkel-Werte eines Bildes und erstellt eine Art ALPHA-Maske, dies macht er sehr sauber.


----------

